# Epic fantasy. Driezhas - Iduna.



## Kristijonas (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, folks. Check out my new single "Iduna": http://on.fb.me/driezhas
Iduna (Idun, Iðunn) is the goddess of eternal youth and immortality (in the Scandinavian mythology).

Best regards,
Kristijonas


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 9, 2012)

Pretty interesting, in any language!


----------



## Kristijonas (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you, _snowleopard_!


----------

